# Ebay honesty



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I guess if you're selling something on E-bay, it helps to be honest in your description;

Citroen Berlingo 1.9d van which is sort of white(ish)


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

very good :lol:


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Let's hope he buys a motorhome and comes on here. Brilliant!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The guy used to be an estate agent
dave p


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I found it hilarious and it makes you want to buy the vehicle just so you could meet the guy in person. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Brilliant!  


Sue


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


He deserves a decent price for the description alone   


Andy


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Check out his other items, if you dare! :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

He would make an excellent poitician - one of a new breed that is honest! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Indeed. Particularly like his motorbike mags...


----------

